# BIER BLOCK for POST-OP PAIN



## FractalMind (Dec 11, 2009)

Good morning, I have an _"excision right dorsum wrist mass w/bursectomy"_ case where MAC anesthesia was used but, our Dr. marked "bier block per surgeon's request for post-op pain mgmt." is this separate billable? is 64999 the right code? how many units do I assign since this code is not on the anesthesia 2009 RVG?


----------



## Walker22 (Dec 11, 2009)

There is no code for a Bier Block so you must use 64999.


----------

